# Newfoundland, Canada Charter?



## shrike (Jan 20, 2011)

My wife and I would like to charter a (bare) boat for summer 2011 in NL. So far, I've not found any companies that charter out of NL.

I've just spoken to Newfoundland Royal Yacht Club and they don't know of anyone on this island that does either.

I'm posting to ask, does this community know of anyone who charters boats in Newfoundland?

Thanks,
-Joseph-


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I am sorry to say you may be out of luck. The NRYC was probably your best source. I can locate one sailing school (http://www.seaschoolnfld.com/). They may charter or know someone.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

You might check for charter opportunities in Baddeck, Nova Scotia -- don't know that there is anything there, and if there was, whether they would let you take the boat across to Newfoundland (a not-insignificant overnight passage across the Cabot straight).

Next step would be Halifax, but then you've got a 300+ mile passage to get to Newfoundland -- and the same coming back. Maybe you could due your cruise in Nova Scotia instead?

Newfoundland is a great destination, but it's not a trivial endeavor.

(see our 2003 cruise here: Diapensia's 2003 Newfoundland Voyage)


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

OOOOH! Don't know if you can charter in Baddeck, but I was there last summer and Bras d'Or (sp?) Lakes are WAYYYY COOOLLL. Definitely go if you can. Gorgeous scenary, neat houses and boats.

Stopped through on our way to Quirpon, NL. (way at the tippy top of NL) Even saw a big honking iceberg and lots of smaller ones out in the strait.

Good luck!


----------

